# Agility - New Title and a Debut!



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Piper (sable) and I have been in agility training for almost two years. We started trialing around the Thanksgiving timeframe and we earned our first of many agility titles this past weekend - Novice Standard! Would have earned our Novice Jumper with Weaves but she pulled a bar with her tail... silly girl! I need to remember to not say anything until she's finished a jump.

Stryder had his agility debut, and he's only been training since last September! It was an awesome learning experience for him and he even got one leg for Novice JWW. Super, super proud of both dogs and excited to keep working with them both!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Forum needs a like button  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Forum needs a like button
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can use mine


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!  Agility is so much fun.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

That's awesome! Any pictures/videos to share?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, love hearing about such a great time for you and your pups!

Course we need video and pictures!!! Congrats on the title and qualifications.


----------

